# Access Datum() funktioniert nicht



## Tha_Joka (17. August 2005)

Hi there!

Ich habe eine Tabelle "Heute" mit einem Feld "Heute", formatiert als "Datum/Uhrzeit". Als Standartwert steht hier "Datum()" 

aber anstatt mir das aktuelle Datum anzuzeigen bekomme ich immer "#Name?" ... an was liegt das ? Was mach ich falsch?

Danke Gruß!

me


----------



## RavelinePower (18. August 2005)

Hallo

Alsofür das aktuelle Datum anzeigen zu lassen als Standartwert gehst du so vor.

Objekt aussuchen ->im Entwurfmodus->Re.klick auf das "Textfeld" -> EIGENSCHAFTEN

Standartwert...-> seten Wert "=Datum()" ein ohne " "

Das mit dem ?Namen? denke ich das dieses Textfeld ursprünglich von einer Tabelle oder Abfrage zusammenhing. Dies hast du aber gelöscht oder bearbeitet so das Access keinen zusammenhang findet.
Den Fehler kannste wieder gut machen in dem Du in Eigenschaften ... Steuerelementinhalt den Inhalt (HERKUNFT) angibst.

MfG RavlinePower


----------



## Tha_Joka (22. August 2005)

Hi! 

Es funktioniert einfach nicht... ich habe die Tabelle neu erstellt um sicher zu gehen, dass keine alten Verknüpfungen oder sonst etwas stören ... Es funktioniert aber auch nur in dieser Datenbank nicht, wenn ich es in einer neuen DB ausprobiere, habe ich keine Probleme ... 

Ich habe die Datenbank von einem internen Server runterkopiert, kann es dadurch zu Problemen kommen?!


----------

